# AMSOIL part #s - Filter Recommendation



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I want to make sure I've got this right...I'm going to order some AMSOIL product.

*Motor oil (getting a case):*
100% Synthetic 5W-30 Motor Oil (ASL)

I will have to look at the capacities, because I'm not going to be changing out the tranny and differential fluids as often as the oil so I'll just buy the quarts:

*Differential:*
SEVERE GEAR™ Synthetic Extreme Pressure (EP) Lubricant 75W-140 (SVO)

*Manual Transmission (Uses same at automatic, right?):*
Synthetic Universal Automatic Transmission Fluid (AF3)

Here's the capacities I found:
Engine, with filter..........6.6 quarts
Manual Transmission, ..........9.3 pints
Differential, Rear..........3.4 pints

I may even hold off on the tranny for now...seems like I read about having to lift one side of the car way up to get all the fluid out or to get it back in, but haven't had the time to go back and look.

Also, what is the best filter to use?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Gerry,
Those are the correct products for your GTO. The AMSOIL oil filter for your motor is the EAO32. 

The tranny lube is an ATF. Been using that in my Z06 which has the same manual tranny for three seasons now. 
:cheers


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Subdriver said:


> Gerry,
> Those are the correct products for your GTO. The AMSOIL oil filter for your motor is the EAO32.
> 
> The tranny lube is an ATF. Been using that in my Z06 which has the same manual tranny for three seasons now.
> :cheers


Thanks...after I posted that and went to work the next morning, I looked at your PM and realized you said those were all the correct numbers for the GTO. :willy:

Placing my order tomorrow...bumping up to two cases of oil.

Gerry


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ShoddyHog said:


> Placing my order tomorrow...bumping up to two cases of oil.
> 
> Gerry


Thanks for your support! :cheers


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Subdriver said:


> Thanks for your support! :cheers


It is my pleasure...and I lied. At the last moment, I stuck with 1 case, but I certainly made up for it with all the other stuff I got :lol:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Stocked up!!!! Thanks!

Gerry


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Sweet... your shelf looks pretty much like mine. :lol:


----------

